# Gay Brother Suspended in Tennessee



## My Freemasonry (Feb 9, 2016)

_"The mission of Freemasonry is to promote a way of life that binds like minded men in a worldwide brotherhood that transcends all religious, ethnic, cultural, social and educational differences; by teaching the great principles of Brotherly Love, Relief, and Truth: and, by the outward expression of these, through its fellowship, its compassion and its concern, to find ways in which to serve God, family, country, neighbors and self. "_ - *from the Grand Lodge of Tennessee's website*

A situation I reported on in September of last year has been resolved. A gay Brother in Tennessee married another man, which is perfectly allowed under the law. Unfortunately, the Grand Lodge of Tennessee's code Sec. 4.2105 (27) specifically states that it is a Masonic offense to _"To engage in lewd conduct. To promote or engage in homosexual activity. To cohabit immorally in a situation without the benefit of marriage." _As a result, Worshipful Brother Dennis Clark, Past Master of Park Avenue Lodge No. 362 in Memphis, was brought up on Masonic charges. (For the background on the story, along with detailed public response from Brother Clark, see the post from last September HERE.)

Today, Brother Tom Accousti on his Masonic Tao blogsite has posted a message from WBro. Clark. It seems that he has been suspended from the fraternity. It reads, in part:


_It is impossible to describe the feeling of being rejected by the same lodge we both worked so hard to rebuild. After investing thousands of hours rebuilding Park Avenue Lodge #362 in Memphis and tens of thousands of dollars, after serving openly and happily to repair it and make the lodge a better place to be and a place to spend time for our brethren and our families, there is no way to describe the sense of rejection at the hands of my own brothers. Indeed, several of the officers were at our Blessing; they ate our food, danced to our music, enjoyed a day at our farm, and took communion with us. And now, not one of them will stand and speak for us. They are waiting until March to call a vote to remove some language from the constitution._ 
_In Tennessee, we say, “Everything that is vicious and cruel and oppressive it (Freemasonry) reprobates.” It doesn’t say to wait till the next Grand Lodge meeting to take a vote. Still, not one has stood up to say, “Stop! No more.” Some of these men I helped financially, many have come to my house for fellowship meals. They have come at my invitation to our Cathedral to celebrate Easter and Christmas. And now, they have vanished into nothingness. My former brothers, this is the stuff that Tennessee Freemasonry is made of. Mark and I are fallen soldiers in this war against bigotry but I am hopeful that the good brothers in Tennessee will right the ship and wrestle power away from those who would stand proudly on a decision that does nothing but stain the reputation of a Fraternity that I have loved._​
Some chatter I have seen today publicly indicates that WBro. Clark was, in fact, suspended because he failed to appear at the Masonic trial. I have not seen anything official, so I suppose I can be accused of passing along gossip (Masons are really, at the end of the day, a bunch of fishwives). Nevertheless, the situation is a sad one for the fraternity as a whole. Clark was initially charged, not for engaging in lewd behavior, or even for actual "homosexual activity," but simply for posting a few photos of his wedding to his partner on his own personal Facebook page.

I have repeatedly said that it is very likely that there have been gay Masons sitting in lodge quietly since the beginnings of the institution, and it is not out of the bounds of possibility that you sat with gay Masons during your degrees, wherever you may live. As Masons, we are entreated to welcome men of all faiths, beliefs and political persuasions. In fact, our laws, however they may be worded in each jurisdiction, boil down to telling us that such subjects are supposed to be none of our business.

The new Masons we all claim to want so desperately to join and save us from extinction know nothing about jurisdictional differences. We don't say, "Become a Freemason! We welcome you, unless you are gay and live in Tennessee or Georgia."  Leaders approaching the East, at the lodge or the grand lodge level, need to understand that thoroughly before they lobby for or defend exclusionary language and practices in our fraternity. The current crop of young men in whom we place so much hope care _very much_ about issues like race, faith, and sexual orientation. We risk alienating these men, all because a few of us suffer from a narrow definition of moral law peculiar to our own personal beliefs. I hope for WBro. Clark's sake that the next Grand Master reinstates him and supports the elimination of this wording in their law. 

It would be the Masonic thing to do. 

From Tom Accousti's original post on this story from last September:


_[L]et’s also keep in mind that while Freemasons understand (for the most part) that jurisdictions all have their own rules, the general public — you know, those people who read the Dan Brown books, and watch those History Channel specials — have no idea how the Society works. When the public starts hearing that “The Masons will kick you out if you’re gay” — and they will, of course, because these stories are already making the rounds on social media — they aren’t going to think to themselves “Oh, never mind, it’s just those guys in Georgia.” No, they will associate this with the entire fraternity in the US. Freemasonry, already fighting a reputation as an “old man’s club,” will soon be fighting a reputation as an “old dinosaur’s club.”_​
I do understand from one source that a resolution has been introduced to eliminate the "homosexual activity" reference from Tennessee's Code at the Grand Lodge session in March. 

Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Feb 18, 2016)

Gee. Did you note the bottom; the post about FB?

This should all just go away..... I understand waiting to have to amend a constitution, but these things just get worse and worse.  Why GL has any interest with what folk legally do in their bedroom or who they love beats the hell of our me.

I know I should not criticism another GL, and yes, they are sovereign, but go and kick all the unmarried non-virgins out of the Craft and stone those that eat shell fish, and kill every Amalekites we see... or just STFU.

*Shakes head*

And for non-masonic readers, it the above is a very naughty statement, but really, I'm personally embarrassed by this behaviour, even if the accused brother may or may not be dealing with it well, he's an individual and the GL in question will be seem as representing the Crafts position. I'm a team player, but thank goodness I am not on that team and our last two GMs have made statements in support of my valued gay brothers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 20, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Gee. Did you note the bottom; the post about FB?
> 
> This should all just go away..... I understand waiting to have to amend a constitution, but these things just get worse and worse.  Why GL has any interest with what folk legally do in their bedroom or who they love beats the hell of our me.
> 
> ...




Nailed it on the head...I would be ecstatic if a gay man petitioned. I love diversity and it blows my mind when men think otherwise.


----------

